
Show HN: Simple app for companies looking to hire a team / group hire - ilrwbwrkhv
https://grouphire.glideapp.io/
======
UnusualTan
Love the idea of this because I believe it has been demonstrated that group
hires remove a lot of biases and helps diversity. However, I am skeptical
because it reduces the employers poll drastically.

------
sequoiar6868
good idea. especially for start up, hire a team is very very important.

